
Oct. 4 - benjaminva
http://www.google.com/fourten
======
JosephRedfern
Looking at the source, there are two arrays of image filenames specified
between script tags on that page. One is "IMAGES", which is referenced by the
JS elsewhere, and specifies overlayed over the rectangle.

The other, called EXTRAS, defined but not referenced elsewhere. It contains
two entries, pointing at these images:
[https://madeby.google.com/static/images/tenfour/extras/002.j...](https://madeby.google.com/static/images/tenfour/extras/002.jpg)
and
[https://madeby.google.com/static/images/tenfour/extras/001.j...](https://madeby.google.com/static/images/tenfour/extras/001.jpg).

EDIT: oh, turns out this chap found it a while ago:
[https://twitter.com/hallstephenj/status/778033737040666624](https://twitter.com/hallstephenj/status/778033737040666624)

~~~
halflings
I wonder if that's Simone Giertz (the famous "mad inventor" on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3KEoMzNz8eYnwBC34RaKCQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3KEoMzNz8eYnwBC34RaKCQ))
on the left. She mentionned on instagram that she'd be present at some Google
events.

~~~
geuis
Doesn't look like her.

------
JohnTHaller
The new phones, the Pixel and Pixel XL are rumored to start at $649 for the
smaller phone in the smallest memory configuration of 32gb. If true, this
would mean the old Nexus line is well and truly dead and Google is taking the
Apple approach to pricing. The Pixel brand is supposed to be premium at a
premium price but currently has one product that fills that niche (the Pixel
Chromebook) and one that doesn't (the failed Pixel C tablet that was
repurposed from an abandoned Chrome OS branch to Android and launched barely
functional).

~~~
oconnor0
I'm sad to see the Nexus line go away. I quite like my Nexus 5 but have no
interest in spending over 600$ on a phone.

~~~
makmanalp
Does anyone know of a decent sub 5-inch phone? All the reviews sites seem to
ignore this factor. My old 4.3" moto X is dying and I'm hoping to find a truly
pocketable replacement.

~~~
IanCal
Another vote for the Z3C. Small, fast enough for me, and I can easily get two
days out of it.

~~~
oconnor0
Is the Z3C getting Android updates? How is the Sony
software/skin/bloatware/addons compared to the cleanness of the Nexus line?

~~~
paulgb
On the Z3C, the Sony bloatware is bad. Apparently they've reduced it a bit
since then but I haven't gone back. The hardware is nice, it's a shame they
have to ruin it with crap.

~~~
Symbiote
I fiddled with various settings, and I think managed to disable almost all the
bloatware. I get a notification about every two months that Sony's updater
needs an update.

I'm pleased with the phone otherwise, and would buy it again.

------
JustUhThought
I want... 1) a thicker phone, so I can grab it without the grip feeling
precarious, and because it has a super-sized battery that easily lasts ll day
and all night. 2) 2 cameras, yes, but specifically for depth perception,
because omg all the amazing programs I could write! 3) waterproof, cause I
like pulling my phone out in the rain and I'm a klutz.

~~~
ashark
> 1) a thicker phone, so I can grab it without the grip feeling precarious,
> and because it has a super-sized battery that easily lasts ll day and all
> night.

I'm dreading the day my lame-o iPhone 5c with a slowly-dying screen becomes
unusable, because it can go over 3 days without a charge provided I don't use
the GPS. If I charge it at work Friday it'll usually still have ~40% charge
Monday morning, having been unplugged all weekend. I barely even think about
the battery level.

Sign me up for thicker phones with a bigger battery. And no stupid, ugly,
scratch-attracting camera bump on the back.

~~~
jaxn
Mophie case

------
simonebrunozzi
It's almost off-topic, but for people that grew up in my town (Assisi),
including me of course, October 4th will always be St.Francis' day.

~~~
JshWright
October 4th is many things...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/October_4](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/October_4)

------
nxzero
The release date 10-4 is radio code for "understood":

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten-
code](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten-code)

------
benmcnelly
OKAY, so I get that they are promoting (probably) the camera/photos but with
the photos filling the whole device, it almost makes you wonder if they are
doing full color custom high DPI printed back covers (which would be good,
since its so ugly if leaked pics are correct).

Or maybe they are going to be the first with a full slab of glass on the front
with seamless edge to edge display (hah yeah right) - if its not either of
those things, they just set people up for massive disappointment.

------
naringas
I get an HTTP 404 not found

>The requested URL /fourten was not found on this server. That’s all we know.

~~~
naringas
Unless I open the url with chrome.

WELCOME TO THE FUTURE OF THE OPEN INTERNET /s

~~~
philtar
This is strangely true.

------
flannell
My guess? a smart phone that has machine vision built in? ten four? sounds
like tensor flow - machine learning.

Interesting how the search box grew to include images...

~~~
chki
Like the already available App "Goggles" built right into the OS...might be
possible. It is quite amazing what Goggles achieves actually (recognises
places and things with very high certainty (aka reverse image search but
nonetheless..))

~~~
flannell
I hope it's the next step on. Goggles 2010 would compare the photo for
similarities with other photos (I guess) where I'd like to think this would
know the objects within the photo. This would likely improve better feedback.
I'm likely wrong, but you never know.

------
yincrash
Will it have a headphone jack?

~~~
js8
Will it have a real, physical keyboard?

That's why I bought the first Google phone and I still use it.

~~~
Zhenya
You still use the G1?!

~~~
js8
Correct.

~~~
pritambaral
How's the battery life?

Genuinely curious. I'd like to use a phone with a hardware-keyboard as my
daily driver too, but the only ones I can find are so old their batteries have
worn down to the point of being functionally unacceptable.

~~~
js8
I have bought a new battery twice, and the last one I have lasts about 1.5 day
or so and I bought it maybe a year ago. I am not a heavy user but you can
still find the battery on the market - the one I have was made by "Cameron
Sino", model CS-HDE160SL, it's Lion battery with 1150 mAh (as they claim). I
bought the G1 pretty late, I think two years after it was introduced, so I
have it maybe 8 years now?

~~~
Zhenya
What OS are you running? I do the Google services still work? Can webpages
even really load due to heavy JS today?

~~~
js8
I am still running Android 1.6. Google services - Gmail doesn't seem to work
anymore (and I never used it very much), Maps I do use and they work, Talk I
never used, Market I think worked OK till about a year ago. I cannot upgrade
most apps I have on it, because the new version doesn't work on such old
Android. I pretty much only use it today for calls and texting, and that
works, and I guess most apps I have on it (including original Google Apps for
things like Music, Calendar etc.) still works.

Regarding browsing, yeah, it's somewhat usable in emergency (the pages will
load) but I never got very used to do it because the speed was always abysmal
here (Czech Republic). The original Google browser still works.

So, I guess I cannot recommend buying one now (although perhaps with
Cyanogenmod it would be better), but it works for me and I really wish I could
replace it with something that has keyboard. :-(

~~~
js8
Actually, I just tested it and Gmail works, I just haven't used it for a long
time, so it took a while to update all the messages. :-)

------
apatters
I'm not sure if it's available in the US, but I bought a Samsung Galaxy A5 in
Thailand for about $220 and with the level of quality it offers for such a low
price, I have a very hard time understanding why anyone would pay 3-5x that
for a "premium" phone: [http://www.trustedreviews.com/samsung-
galaxy-a5-review](http://www.trustedreviews.com/samsung-galaxy-a5-review)

------
forumninja
It says 5 Oct. in Australia

~~~
jffry
It's going to be streamed at 9AM PDT (UTC -07:00), which is 2:00 AM the next
morning in Sydney (UTC +10:00)

------
WhitneyLand
If you were leading the Pixel phone effort what would you choose as the top
three market differentiators?

To start one small thing I'd do is match Apple on the length of update support
window.

~~~
kalleboo
> To start one small thing I'd do is match Apple on the length of update
> support window.

That will win you over the tech-fanboys, but is that anything normal people
take into account when they pick a phone? I probably hear more complaints
about new versions of iOS "making my phone worse" than Android users
complaining about not getting updates.

~~~
Chestofdraw
I honestly can't see why people care so much about having long update windows.
Batteries simply aren't good for many cycles so it doesn't make sense to
support a phone for longer than its battery will last.

Also, it's a pretty reasonable assumption that users who don't care to be on
the latest hardware don't care to be on the latest software.

~~~
MereInterest
Which is entirely by design, when they make batteries not be swappable. If
your goal is to make a good product, it makes perfect sense to have a long
update window, just as it makes perfect sense to offer replacement batteries.

~~~
Chestofdraw
If your goal is to make a good product then introducing points of failure
around its power supply probably isn't a great idea.

~~~
MereInterest
The battery itself is a far bigger point of failure than the connection to the
battery. If your goal is to make a good product, it is worth introducing a
small failure mode in order to remove a larger one. Since most phones no
longer have replaceable batteries, they are hosed once the battery no longer
holds a charge.

------
daveloyall
My money is on:

\+ something like PTT (push to talk) for video. Like Google Duo but with
whatever high-level OS/hardware changes were required to make it work well.

\+ edge-to-edge screen (thanks benmcnelly)

Why? Look at these people in the photos... They are hip (AF) and they are on
scooters. They are mobile and care about appearances...

------
animex
Not looking forward to the new rumored price tag ($649+). Might have to go
back to OnePlus then.

------
metafunctor
Is this about the Daydream VR headset?

[http://uploadvr.com/report-googles-daydream-vr-headset-
calle...](http://uploadvr.com/report-googles-daydream-vr-headset-called-
daydream-view-debuts-oct-4th/)

------
reustle
Whatever it is, judging by the source code, it seems to be called "TenFour".
This redirects, too [http://google.com/tenfour](http://google.com/tenfour)

~~~
slazaro
Interesting that they used both 10/4 and 4/10 for the URL... They care about
internationalization!

~~~
ashitlerferad
[https://xkcd.com/1179/](https://xkcd.com/1179/)

~~~
officemonkey
That format also has the benefit of being in the correct order when sorting by
name and by date.

~~~
nobrains
I use that format to sort my picture folders. So, sorting by name sorts by
date as well.

Additionally, I add the month text (mmm) as well to the date, which makes it
easy for me to quickly recognize the month, otherwise I mostly have to count
:(

So like, 2016-09(Sep)-19

That way, the sorting still works, and I get to see 3 letter month
abbreviations as well.

~~~
kalleboo
What's funny is since in work I mainly use SQL timestamps, and I live in Japan
(which uses numerical months in their language), I actually have trouble with
the named months now. Like I keep mixing up which of June and July is first...

------
jshawl
Uses angular 1.5.7

------
cvsv
POU5F1

